# elementary schools in toronto?



## rmd (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi,

My husband and I have made our application for the skilled workers visa which could take up to 3 years to process. In the mean time my husband us looking for a job in toronto to get a temporary work permit. Is this enough to meet the entry requirements for the catholic school board or the toronto district school board- our daughter is age 6? 

Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rmd said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I have made our application for the skilled workers visa which could take up to 3 years to process. In the mean time my husband us looking for a job in toronto to get a temporary work permit. Is this enough to meet the entry requirements for the catholic school board or the toronto district school board- our daughter is age 6?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice


The answer is yes. Your daughter can go to school whilst your hubbie has a TWP.


----------

